# Post hysterectomy orgasms



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

I had my uterus removed a few years ago, and I miss the feeling of my uterus contracting during my orgasm. It's like there is something missing. The wave of spasms does not get to move as it used to.

When I researched this prior to the procedure, women said it did not change their feeling, and I wonder if they were in denial, or maybe I am different.

Any comments on this?

By the way, the first time I realized the uterus contracts is when I was pregnant and when I had an orgasm my uterus would get so tight. Guess what !! I am a voracious reader, and none of the pregnancy books ever mentioned this! I bet they do not, to this day. I guess it's not appropriate to mix orgasms and motherhood, damn puritan publishers.


----------



## HopeinHouston (Mar 1, 2010)

my wife is much more orgasmic and sexual and loves it far more after her hysterectomy frankly ...


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Hmmm, I have to say our sex is more spontaneous and frequent without messy periods to worry about. We can just go at it whenever we want. That freedom adds a lot to the experience. Maybe that is the same for your wife. 

I still have the same great feeling, but it used to end up in my uterus and that final wave is missing, but that wave had no feeling anyway. Maybe it's nothing.


----------

